
Daily chart: The market for wearable technology - mblakele
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/03/daily-chart-3
======
mblakele
One option that's missing is "gaming", although there's some overlap with
"notifications". I've heard serious interest in applications for augmented
reality games and team-based games.

